# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Më tej

## mondishall

Më tej

Më tej do na gjejnë në qindra vargje
Më të gjallë se vetë të gjallët
Loti nga sytë do rrjedhë në faqe
Si ironi për gjithë të marrët.

Si ironi për gjithë ata
Që në të gjallë na penguan
Të rrojmë mes dheut shqipëtar
Dhe na degdisën dheut të huaj.

Eeh, të mjerët e mjeruar
Fatkeqësi e fatkeqësisë
Çi rëndojnë dheut të bekuar
Shpirtit të shpirtit të Shqipërisë!

O kalimtar i kësaj bote
Me varret tona mos u çudit
Aty do jemi nëpër mote
Shqiptarë në kockë, në mish e shpirt!

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## Besoja

Miremengjes Mondi!

E dhimbshme por cfare te besh?!

Kalofsh nje dite te bukur!

----------


## mondishall

Kaloi shpejt dita Beso me larmishmerine e saj dhe erdhi mesnata. Te pershendes me vargjet e meposhtme, para te thenes, Naten e mire.

E dija…

E dija ç’ishte ikja
Por jo ikjen e ikjes
E dija ç’ishte dhimbja
Por jo dhimbjen e dhimbjes.

E dija ç’ishte malli
Por jo mallin e mallit
E dija ç’ishte halli
Por jo hallin e hallit.

E dija ç’ishte e qara
Por jo qarjen e qarjes
E dija ç’ishte plakja
Por jo plakjen e plakjes.

E di se ç’jam tani
E ç’rëndësi ka më tej?
Më keq? Do bëj çudi!
Pse ka më keq se keq?

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## BlackEagle

Më tej, do të jemi i dashur mik
Me mijra vjet drite larg që këtu
Se dritën tonë s'do t'mund t'a fik
As ndonjë apokalips që bredh kuturu.

Përqafime

Leonard Seiti

----------


## Çaushi

> mondishall;2030286]
> 
> *E dija
> 
> E dija çishte ikja
> Por jo ikjen e ikjes
> E dija çishte dhimbja
> Por jo dhimbjen e dhimbjes.
> 
> ...


*Mondi, Mik i dashur !
Ti gjithmone vjen me talentin qe une nuk dije te gjej epitetin te te  jap ...pergezime per temen e re Miku im ,ndersa kjo qe citova shume e qelluar ,dhe teper e ndjeshme ....paq doren e mbare Mik.*

----------


## mondishall

Fjalet e mbara Caush, mbase ndikojne per dore te mbare. Te falenderoj per gjithshka shprehesh ne temen time.

----------


## mondishall

Mos ma vini re kete rradhe miq forumiste per vargjet e meposhtme, qe me shume se vargje jane qarje e shpirtit tim per nje ndodhi se fundi. Nje shok i ngushte i djalit tim 16 vjecar, dje tek shkonte tek klubi i djalit ku shpesh punon te shtunave e te djelave, nuk arriti kurre aty, por mori rrugen e pakthyeshme ne kete bote. Aksidentohet per vdekje ne perplasje me nje veture, duke na shokuar te gjitheve familjarisht, por ne vecanti djalin tim. Eeeh!!!


Më qan shpirti
Lot lëshoi syri
Vargu lotit hyri.

Kohën s’e kthej prapa
Që vdekjen ta vdes
Jetës t’i jap jet.

Shok i bëhem djalit
Për shokun e ikur
Por, jam i paditur.

Më fal, djal’ i babit
Aj, ta qajmë bashk’
Me lot edhe varg’.

----------


## augusta b

> Mos ma vini re kete rradhe miq forumiste per vargjet e meposhtme, qe me shume se vargje jane qarje e shpirtit tim per nje ndodhi se fundi. Nje shok i ngushte i djalit tim 16 vjecar, dje tek shkonte tek klubi i djalit ku shpesh punon te shtunave e te djelave, nuk arriti kurre aty, por mori rrugen e pakthyeshme ne kete bote. Aksidentohet per vdekje ne perplasje me nje veture, duke na shokuar te gjitheve familjarisht, por ne vecanti djalin tim. Eeeh!!!
> 
> 
> Më qan shpirti
> Lot lëshoi syri
> Vargu lotit hyri.
> 
> Kohën se kthej prapa
> Që vdekjen ta vdes
> ...


qofte i paharruar dhe balta e lehte mbi te,i dashur mondishall.dhimbjet na bejne me te forte.humbjet,me te ndjeshem.

----------


## riza2008

> Më tej
> 
> Më tej do na gjejnë në qindra vargje
> Më të gjallë se vetë të gjallët
> Loti nga sytë do rrjedhë në faqe
> Si ironi për gjithë të marrët.
> 
> Si ironi për gjithë ata
> Që në të gjallë na penguan
> ...


Mondi te uroj suksese per temen ere qe ke hapur me nje titull shume kuptimplot.Poezite qe ke paraqitur keto dite ne kete teme i kam lexuar me vemendje.Me sa po shikoj une po e ndjek jeten hap pas hapi.Te uroj suksese ,krijimtari te mbare .Me respekt Rizai.

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit Riza per urimin!
Po te jap nje lloj pergjigje me vargje per cka shkruan ne lidhje me ndjekjen e jetes hap pas hapi. 

Iluzion kohe

Kujtoja se ndiqja kohën
Ajo më ndjekërka mua
Ndaj prapa e kthej kokën
I them, “Më mbetesh hua!”

Ç’ti numuroj më parë
E mbytur është në borxhe
I jap një çek të bardhë
I them, “Vetveten shtoje!”

Ç’të shtojë koha e ikur
Në ikjen e një jete?
Ma kthen, “Ti s’e ke ditur,
Pas meje gjithnjë mbete!”

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

Sipërfaqja

Mos! Po bëhesh sipërfaqe
Masë pa masë po kthen trupin
Po zhduk të përparme e të prapme
Nuk ke më ekzistent, Unin!

Tani je vetë sipërfaqja
Asgjënë e asgjësë po shikon
Zemrës së zemrës i iku rrahja
Shpirti, vetë shpirtit i mungon!

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## nine_gj

Te pershendes Mondishall,gjithmone me kane pelqyer vjershat e tua,pamvaresisht se vete nuk krijoj,i kuptoj dhe i ndjej ato. Eshte e vertet se vetem kur te jesh larg vendit tend e kupton mallin qe ke per te. Kete e kam pare tek te afermit tane qe kemi jashte shtetit.
  Suksese te metejshme ne krijumtarine tende.

----------


## bili99

...Me  tej....thua  do   mbarojme?
 sic  shpraz untia   pjaten   me   pilaf .
Kujtimet   dhe vargjet  "Me Tej"  ,do te mbijetojne.
Do te  mbesin    gjurme   si   nje   epitaf.



Te pershendes   mondi   vllazerisht,   njekohesisht  te lutem percilli   ngushllimet   e  mija   te  sinqerta   djalit   tend   per  humbjen tragjike te  shokut   te  tij...

me  nderime,
bili

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit nine gje per preferencen e poezive. Vazhdofsha pa te zhgenjyer ndonjehere.
Mik bili, me emocionuan fjalet e tua shprehur me vargje. Te falenderoj qe dhe ne nje rast te tille dhimbjeje per nje shok te djalit, por qe e kishim si djale shtepie, ndodhesh kaq prane me fjalet ngushelluese.

Po vazhdoj akoma ne nje linje me poezite me lart, pa mundur te hidhem, sic jam ne natyren time, ne larmishmerine e ngacmimeve te jetes, por patjeter qe kjo do ndodhe m e  t e j...  

 Përkulja

Akoma aty e kërkoni përkuljen
Në shtyllën kurrizore të harkuar
Në sytë e lodhur që mbyllen
Në të sotmen që si dje ka filluar?

Tjetërkund rri drejtuar përkulja
Për ligj graviteti s’do t’ja dijë
Eh, ç’tallet me ty dhe me mua
Dhe me ata që hilenë ja dinë!

E kthyer në hile të hilesë
Jeton mes botës së dyzuar
Pa të s’do jetonte tjetra pjesë
Pa ne, s’do jetonin të dyja!

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

Asaj bote

Ç’grindemi kështu në të gjallë
Të të pres, a do më presësh asaj bote?
E di që kjo punë nuk ka rradhë
Por lutem të më vish pas shumë motesh!

Aty, thon’, bën ftoht’ e në pranver’
E pra, ajd’ vazhdojmë si në gjallje
Kur shtratit më çon mua të ta nxeh
Dhe vjen e më mahnit si shtojzavalle!

Ta dish, që i ndezur do të pres
E ç’rëndësi do ketë forma e trupit?
Do jetë koha e shpirtrave në qejf
Që qejfit s’do t’ja gjejnë kurrë fundin!

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

Mes krijimit…

Ja fala natës mendimet
Në ditë u shndërrua, çuditërisht
Ç’më mbetën hutuar instinktet
Që shkrehen veç në errësir'.

Po ti, pse ke turp e dashur
Që dita të shikon lakuriq?
Unë natën zili e kam patur
Sot le të na ket’ ajo zili.

Ja fala ditës instinktet
Dhe dielli në hënë u kthye
Ç’më mbetën hutuar mendimet
Që dritën e duan mbi krye.

Ooh, e dashur, ç’po më shfaqesh
E paturpshme në lakuriqësi
Mendimet dhe instinktet përplasen
Mes krijimit të një epshi të ri.

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mondishall i dashtun. U trondita nga fatkeqësia e djaloshit që u aksidentua dhe yt bir e kishte shok e dashamirë. Ju lutem edhe në emrin tim ngushellojeni atë familje të nderuar dhe veçanerisht birin tuaj në kete dhimbje te pa masë.
Respekt për të gjithë ata që na mungojnë po ju hedh në këtë temë nje krijim timin.

Më mungon sinqerisht.
ndaj rri menduar me shpirtin bosh.
Rrugës më tregojnë me gisht.
...eci...zvarritem...heq këmbët osh...

Bën mirë që më mungon!
Ty edhe Zotin nuk u kam pranë...?!
Nëse qënia ime, Zotin Adhuron
Zemra nga mungesa yte, qanë....
vetëm qanë.

Sa mirë që më mungon!
Përndryshe një ditë do të ndaheshim
Do të ndaheshim që të mbyteshim në...mallë
dhe pastaj të këndonim refrenin
SA ME MUNGON!
E mban mend, sa pak u deshëm kur ishim gjallë.


Shenim: "Sa mire qe me mungon" eshte nje varg qe presupozon te mos gjykojme vendimet e Zotit! Ai zgjedh! Nuk mbledh, Pranoni edhe njeherë ngushellimet e mija.

----------


## mondishall

> Mondishall i dashtun. U trondita nga fatkeqësia e djaloshit që u aksidentua dhe yt bir e kishte shok e dashamirë. Ju lutem edhe në emrin tim ngushellojeni atë familje të nderuar dhe veçanerisht birin tuaj në kete dhimbje te pa masë.
> Respekt për të gjithë ata që na mungojnë po ju hedh në këtë temë nje krijim timin.
> 
> Më mungon sinqerisht.
> ndaj rri menduar me shpirtin bosh.
> Rrugës më tregojnë me gisht.
> ...eci...zvarritem...heq këmbët osh...
> 
> Bën mirë që më mungon!
> ...


Vizita dhe ligjerata tuaj prekese per te munguarit, miku im Agim, me emocionojne vertet, kurse vargjet, aah, vargjet, po i le me mire ne bukurine e tyre te flasin e na kenaqin vete. 
Falenderim e perqafim nga Mondi, qe nuk harron sa te jete jeta fjalet e tua inkurajuese e vleresuese, qysh ne temen e pare me poezi ne kete forum.

----------


## mondishall

Grimca e Zotit

Jam Grimca e Zotit
E padukshmja e dukshme, kudo
Ju duket se pranë më afroheni
Por unë më tej afrimit, shkoj!

Kështu ësht’ më mirë për mua
Për ju, akoma më mir’
Ndryshe do kisha mbaruar
Së bashku me ju, në hiç!

Jam vërtet, Grimca e Zotit
Asgjëkundi e kudo, njëkohësisht
Nëse vërtet një dit’ do më zbuloni
Kjo botë do kthehet, në ISH!

----------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!(E.SH)

----------


## e panjohura

Me tej u mundova te shkoj
Ndalova
Diqka me doli perpara
Ne vend numrova!

Te kthehem mbrapa u mundova
As kjo nuk me shkoj
Mbeta atu ku isha
Ne vend numroj!

Me tej te shkoj pa ty 
Nuk me shkohet
Prap me mire keshtu
Ne vend te numrohet!

----------

